# Chaussures



## Nina. (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous allez bien !

Dites, est-ce que vous faites déchausser vos invités (famille et amis) quand ils viennent chez vous ?
Pour les accueillis, dès qu'ils arrivent je les fais enlever leurs chaussures, les parents restent dans le hall d'entrée pendant la transmission, mais s'ils doivent entrer, automatiquement ils savent qu'il faut enlever les chaussures.
Ma famille et moi, sommes toujours déchaussé ou avec des pantoufles, enfin, je trouve toute à fait logique.
Par contre, quand j'ai des invités, ils n'enlevent jamais leur salité !
La première fois que ma belle sœur et sa famille sont venue dans cette appartement où nous avons aménagé il y a 3 ans, ils se sont automatiquement déchaussé. Mais depuis, plus jamais ! Ça m'angoisse de les voir comme ça chez moi mais je n'ose pas leur demander d'enlever leur chaussures, je ne sais pas, vu que c'est n'est pas trop culturel dans notre société, je n'ai pas envie de passer par la "maniaque" =(

D'ailleurs, une fois j'ai appelé un médecin à domicile pour ma fille, et quand il est arrivé il a franchi la porte avec ces chaussures, il pleuvait ce jour là, ses chaussures étaient dégoûtant, je l'ai donc demandé de les enlever, monsieur n'a pas trop apprécié, mais a quand même sorti des "protèges chaussures" de son sac !!!! Il a bien refiler ce monsieur et en voyant mon chat il a dit: "ça, ça ramène bcp plus de bacteries chez vous que les chaussures !!"

Et vous, comment faites vous ?
Bon dimanche ! 😘


----------



## Titine15 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Pendant le temps de travail pas de chaussures. 
Mais je préfère quand j'ai des invités qu'ils les gardent car de toute façon une fois partis je nettoie. L'été les pieds tous transpiré me dégoûtent plus que les chaussures. Une amie me fait me déchausser ainsi que mes enfants et mon mari et bien je vous dis que les chaussettes blanches de mes fils sont toutes noires après donc perso je déteste me déchausser chez les gens à part si il pleut bien sûr.


----------



## zelande (27 Novembre 2022)

Je ne fais jamais se déchausser mes invités, sauf s'ils viennent de marcher dans la boue. En plus, j'ai de chiens qui rentrent et sortent, alors ce serait mal venu de ma part de demander aux gens d'enlever leurs chaussures. Cela ne se fait pas ! Je nettoie après.
Pour les acueillis , c'est différent. Je mets des tapis, ils ne vont pas avec des chaussures dessus , c'est évident


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Novembre 2022)

Parfois si c'est vraiment très sale dehors j'ai des chaussons pour les amis mais çà n'arrive pas souvent !!! on se connait bien donc pas de soucis et parfois ce sont les gens qui se déchaussent d'eux-mêmes ... en tout cas un petit coup de serpillère après coup et c'est bon ... IL FAUT SAVOIR JETER du leste parfois pour garder une bonne entente 😉ne vous prenez pas la tête avec cela ...


----------



## liline17 (27 Novembre 2022)

une de mes tante avait des chaussons basics, souples et lavables, qu'elle prêtait à ses visiteurs, ça peut être une solution.


----------



## RBK81 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, ici concernant les accueillis et leurs parents c'est comme vous. Pour mes invités pour la plupart ils enlèvent leurs chaussures d'eux-mêmes car ma famille et moi sommes en chaussons. Si toutefois quelqu'un ne les enlèves pas de son propre chef ce n'est pas grave (sauf en cas de pluie), de toute manière je nettoie le sol quand tout le monde est parti.... oui il faut apprendre à lâcher du leste des fois, et 
à faire le point sur ce qui est vraiment important. Après je peux aussi comprendre que ça vous dérange vraiment, alors dites leurs sans vous sentir coupable, vous êtes chez vous aussi. Bon dimanche


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

C’est une question de « mentalité » et en fonction QUI vient chez moi.

Ma famille enlève d’office et moi idem chez eux et même des chaussons pour chacun spécifiques. Des personnes qui viennent chez moi connaissent mon métier et le font d’ellles-mêmes et de + j’ai du parquet. Avant j'avais du carrelage ce n’est pas pareil, donc je nettoyais mais j'appréciais malgré tout ceux qui le faisaient. 

Pour une copine qui n’a jamais voulu car toute petite et veut garder ses chaussures hyper hautes, je me suis déjà prise la tête avec elle donc c’est quand il fait beau et sur la terrasse et elle le sait. Du coup je fais pareil pour chez elle, il n’y a pas de raison.


----------



## Marine35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je me vois mal demander aux parents,    amis, famille de retirer leurs chaussures pour entrer chez moi. Par contre j’ai déjà fait plusieurs fois la remarque concernant un grand frère de 6 ans qui marchait sur mes tapis ( j’avais un accueilli bébé) avec ses baskets pourries et crado. La plupart de mes p-e restent sur le tapis de l’entrée et font en sorte que si grand frère ou grande sœur fasse de même. J’ai une maman qui retire ses chaussures et met des chaussons d’office à son fils. De mon côté je mets des chaussons aux enfants si on va à l’étage car escalier et parquet. Personnellement je ne suis pas en chaussons chez moi, éventuellement des claquettes ou sinon des chaussures. Je me vois pas obliger mes invités à être en chaussettes chez moi ou pieds nus. Quand on est respectueux on essuie ses chaussures avant d’entrer. J’ai juste engueuler mon beau-père qui se baladait avec ses chaussures sales pleines de plâtre et poussière partout dans la maison, on le suivait à la trace !


----------



## MeliMelo (27 Novembre 2022)

Moi ça me gêne de dire aux gens d'enlever leurs chaussures, et encore plus aux PE qui ne sont pas censés restés longtemps qui plus est, du moment qu'ils ne viennent pas sur le tapis bébé. Ils s'essuient tous les pieds par contre sur la paillasson. Après, un petit coup de balai Veleda, c'est hyper pratique et rapide. J'ai aussi des sur-chaussures au besoin, je trouve cela mieux de suggérer aux personnes de mettre des sur-chaussures que de demander d'enlever leurs chaussures s'il ne s'y attendait pas ^^


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Les parents actuels restent dehors donc problème résolu sinon avant ils restaient sur un grand tapis et lorsqu’il pleuvait, je mettais un sac en papier pour les déchets verts TOUT PROPRE, ça évitait qu’ils me mouillent mon tapis 😀

les parents étaient habitués et je leur avais expliqué que je n’avais pas envie de perdre mon temps à sortir l’aspi par leurs chaussures sales car ils essuyaient leurs pieds alors qu’ils ne rentraient pas pour le parquet et je leur disais « «NON NON N’ESSUYEZ PAS VOS CHAUSSURES ça salit mon tapis et le mouille » 😫 donc j’avais trouvé la solution du sac papier tout propre et bien neuf. D’ailleurs pour info, lorsque je fermais ENFIN lors des 4 tous arrivés, il y avait plein de saleté + terre + même petits cailloux sous leurs pompes 👎🏼

Donc « GRÂCE AU COVID » je n’ai PLUS ce problème... ALLÉLUIA 👍👋👏 le pied

Les parents futurs retirent leurs chaussures si je pouvais éviter ce que j’ai fait pendant pas mal de temps GRÂCE AU COVID. De toute façon, ça commence à me gonfler de faire l’agent immobilier et j’ai limité qu’au RDC 👍
Les puéricultrices ont toutes retiré ou mis des protèges chaussures en papier, et je trouve ça normal.


----------



## Petuche (27 Novembre 2022)

Chez,moi moi'et ma familleenlebons,les chaussures, d'ailleurs on est mieux en chaussons. Pour les PE ils restent à l'entrée donc pas de problème. Mes accueillis enlèvent les chaussures en arrivant, c'est un rituel ils le savent. Mes pour mes amis ou autres quand ils viennent c'est le week-end donc pas,de,soucis et par contre je nettoie après. Il ne faut pas être esclave ni embêter nos ''visiteurs'' sous prétexte que l'on travaille chez nous.


----------



## Petuche (27 Novembre 2022)

Excusez je voulais mettre ... Chez moi moi et ma famille on enlève les chaussures...


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Fatiguée @Petuche 😉 et le film était bien ?


----------



## incognito (27 Novembre 2022)

ici, c'est sur chaussures ou en chaussettes, il y a du parquet dès l'entrée et je refuse de faire du ménage en plus parce que les chaussures ont crader mon appartement
même la puer, l'assistante sociale, ont eu la demande de soit se déchausser soit de mettre les sur chaussures, le doc met les sur chaussures aussi, même les parents qui viennent pour un entretien.

et les amis, la famille c'est pareil

et nous faisons pareil chez les gens qui nous invitent


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

Tu es chez toi, ce sont tes règles.
Tu peux acheter pas cher des chaussons fins (j'en ai trouvé je ne sais plus où), quand tes invités arrivent tu les leur donne en leur disant que tu ne voudrais pas qu'ils aient froid aux pieds.
Mine de rien dans la conversation expliquer que l'un des inconvénient majeur de notre métier en l'exerçant chez nous c'est de devoir s'astreindre au ménage "pico-bello" avant l'arrivée des bébés qui rampent au sol, une des raisons pour laquelle tu te permet de demander à tes invités de se déchausser, à la chinoise, au risque de passer pour une maniaque.
Tes proches, s'ils ont de l'empathie et du respect pour toi comprendront, certains même sans être eux mêmes AM finiront même par admettre qu'ils aimeraient eux aussi que chaque personne se déchausse en arrivant chez eux.

Dire simplement de quoi on a besoin pour se sentir bien et dès le début evite des crispations, voilà donc une excellente raison pour ne pas craindre le jugement de l'autre.


----------



## Petuche (27 Novembre 2022)

@ Chantou, oui fatiguée pourtant on est dimanche...
Pour le film oui j'ai adoré,  bien joué.  J'étais à fonds dedans, c'est le genre de film qui me touchent beaucoup. Rien ne m'a choqué... j'aime beaucoup l'actrice Sofia Assaîdi je crois. Quelques scènes un peu hardes mais ça va...


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Novembre 2022)

Ici je passe un coup au sol (aspirateur et serpillière) le matin avant l'accueil des enfants (et un coup de balai dans la cuisine le midi après le repas pour les "miettes"). Les parents le savent et je le dis et le répète en entretien, par respect pour leur enfant (et les autres accueillis) ils restent dans l'entrée pour ne pas salir.
Quand nous avons des visites, hors accueillis, je ne m'inquiète pas, je sais que je ferai le ménage avant d'accueillir (la plupart du temps les gens se déchaussent. Et nous faisons de même quand on va chez quelqu'un, c'est une question de respect, d'éducation...)


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

@Petuche

C’est *Naïma Rodric* qui est dans le film, et qui est la nouvelle recrue d’ailleurs dans le feuilleton *Demain Nous Appartient 😉*


----------



## Petuche (27 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou,  Sofia Assaîdi joue le rôle de la flic...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Petuche 

Sofia Assaidi exact mais j’ai été surtout focalisée sun Naïma Rodric malgré rôle secondaire 

Bon je vais vite me préparer car j’ai rdv avec ma podologue


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

En parlant de chaussures … tout au début j’ai eu un père SANS gène qui s’était permis d’aller jouer avec son fils en traversant ma salle, à l’époque c’était du carrelage, mais peu importe, et je l’avais engueulé direct 

Un artiste … à l’opéra de Paris ! Et sa femme idem mais qui était déjà plus respectueuse 

C’est d’ailleurs eux qui ne m’avaient pas dit que le cadet de 15 mois était tombé dans leur escalier et que je l’avais appris de la bouche de l’ainé de presque 3 ans 😡


----------



## Nina. (28 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours!
J'habite en appartement avec parquet, et le salon/espace de jeux ont des tapis, c'est plutôt ça que me gene les plus, avoir des chaussures sur mes tapis 😅
Bon, je pense que le mieux sera d'enlèver mes tapis quand je reçois des invités, plutôt que de les "gêner" avec ma demande de se déchausser 😁


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi rien de pire que d'arriver chez quelqu'un et d'être poursuivie par un balai, une lavette et des grands yeux accusateurs. 
On se détend. 
Par contre, je préfère qu'on me demande de me déchausser plutôt que de ressentir le stress le plus souvent de la maîtresse de maison si je rentre chaussures aux pieds. 
Au moins, l'ambiance est apaisée ! 
Chez moi les parents ne rentrent pas (merci la Covid) et si besoin en journée, j'utilise mes mops et mon balai (je ne peux citer de marque mais c'est le symbole de l'eau). C'est, pratique et pratiquement sec dès le passage. Je trempe mes mops dans un mélange eau, vinaigre blanc et quelques gouttes de tea tree. Et le tour est joué ! Magique et cela sent bon !


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Perso je n'aime pas les tapis mais si c'est ton kiff, affirmes toi, dis que tu tiens à leur confort à eux en concervant tes tapis donc ils enlèvent leur pompes et c'est tout.

Et je parle bien de tes invités car tes Loulous sont en chaussons et leurs PE ne depassent pas l'entrée.


----------



## Angélique (28 Novembre 2022)

Hello les PE restent dans mon entrée sur le tapis.
A chaque arrivée la règle est la même pour les petits accueillis avantd'aller jouer, "on met ses chaussons ou en chaussettes. "
Ils retiennent très vite ce rituel.
Mes amis c'est différent je ne suis pas dans le cadre de mon travail. Je n'aime pas enlever mes chaussures lorsque je me suis mise sur mon 31 pour "une soirée"alors j'imagine qu'on est tous pareil.


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Alors que moi au contraire je préfère être pieds nus autant que possible mais là n'est pas la question.
Pour moi on peut parfaitement dire à ses amis ce qu'on attends d'eux si c'est important pour nous. je ne comprends ce qu'il y a de compliqué la dedans. Quel risque? Oh non on n'ira plus manger chez Nina qui est trop relou avec son tapis et son parquet??? Tant mieux, c'est eux qui t'inviteront les prochaines fois et comme ça tu auras loisir de garder tes pompes puisque eux ça leur convient...

Franchement je pense qu'on peut se dire les choses gentiement mais se les dire si c'est important.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir.. 

Moi c'est l'inverse,  il y a un tapis à l'entrée qui permet le nettoyage des chaussures.

Curieusement je n'ai absolument pas envie de demander à mes invités de mettre des chaussons,  j'aurais l'impression qu'ils 's'installent  chez moi..
Oui je sais c'est bizarre, en même temps, dans les pays nordiques, c'est culturel, mais c'est clair qu'il n'est pas possible d'être à l'aise à l'apero en moon boots ! 

Là on comprends l'enjeu.

Pour le peu que les parents restent, je préfère qu'ils restent chaussés. Pas franchement envie de voir pour certains leurs chaussettes de la veille ou les doigts de pieds qui dépassent !  L'horreur !!


----------



## Grenat11 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ici j'ai des parents qui restent que dans le couloir, ou qui restent surtout si les chaussures sont sale juste sur le passage de porte qui sépare mon entrée de ma grande pièce à vivre où j'accueille. Un copain enlève ses chaussures de sécu si elles sont vraiment crade sinon c'est moi qui lui dit de les garder que de toute façon ça sera nettoyé après...le we9ke ne lave que si c'est sale...sinon je me contente de l'aspi donc on peut rentrer chez moi en chaussures ça me gêne pas. Mes accueillis sont tous en chaussons ou chaussettes quand ils virent leurs chaussons..on a beau laver il y a toujours un peu de saleté incrustée dans le carrelage et les chaussettes sales j'y arrive pas ..je passe ma vie à râler après mes enfants( qui ont bcp de mal à entretenir leurs chambre) de marcher pieds nus et de me mettre de la saleté partout...(faut voir leurs pieds...ils tiennent de leur père qui supporte pas d'être chaussé dans la maison..) . Mon mari est celui après qui je gueule...oui littéralement je lui gueule dessus, il a le chic pour débarquer avec ses grosses pompes de sécu bien dégueu quand c'est propre...et de taper le matin sur le sol de la cuisine ces même pompes pleines de terre sèche sur le sol de la cuisine...comme si on avait pas assez de taf comme ça...au mieux il donne un coup de balai mais laisse le tas dans un coin..trop dur de ranger...bref, il n'y a pas à être maniaque, c'est respecter les lieux de se déchausser ou si on nous le demande ..la moindre des choses est de demander si ça dérange de garder les chaussures.


----------



## twilight (29 Novembre 2022)

ic tout le monde enléve les chaussures, pas de négociation possible pour les personnes de passage je donne des sur chaussures


----------

